# Sony ES system- have questions & need advice



## Jazzop (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a stash of components in my closet from a Sony ES system that I removed from a car that got totaled several years ago. I now have a suitable car (Honda CRX) in which to install that system, but I am a total amateur. The previous installation was professionally done, but I am a DIY/control freak and want to do this one myself.

XRC-900 head unit
XDP-4000X DSP
CDX-828 CD changer
XA-300 Aux input selector
PPI400 amp (grey cover)
PPI4400 amp (chrome cover)
2x 10" JL subs in sealed box (professionally built)

I have no speakers (other than the subs), no power cables, no interconnects. I will use the stock speaker locations (6.5 in rear quarters, 6.5in front doors) with the exception of mounting separate tweeters in front.

My questions:

1. The head unit does not have a digital in, but the DSP and CD changer have optical links. Can I run an optical cable from the changer to the DSP, then use RCA from DSP to the HU, or will I have to use RCA throughout?

2. The XA-300 aux input box is something I picked up along the way. Does anyone know if it will work with the XRC-900 head unit?

3. The XRC-900 has dual antenna inputs for diversity tuning. I listen to the radio quite a bit, especially AM for traffic and NPR programming, both of which should benefit greatly from improved reception. Any advice on choosing a second antenna, and mounting it in a hidden location?

4. Does anyone have some good recommendations for speakers that might work well with this system? The system will play mostly straight-ahead jazz, electronica, and highly produced prog rock like Steely Dan. I may eventually move to an SACD player, so future-proofing the speakers is advisable.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

1. Yes, you can run a Toslink cable for the audio on the changer while the rest of the system uses RCAs to carry signal.

2. The XA-300 should work fine as it was a basic piece with no commands. I know I have used them with several older Sony pieces.

3. I have always used a Dakota Digital hidden amplified antenna for my diversity setups. I have always been happy with the performance.

4. Speakers are all about personal taste. From what you describe, I think that you would be a great candidate for some Audison Voce speakers, but of course I am biased. Take your time with a speaker purchase and listen to as many sets as you need until you find one that you really like.


----------



## Jazzop (Jun 19, 2012)

I've made a few changes to the plan. Instead of the XRC-900, I will use a CDX-C90 HU. This allows me to use optical connections between the C90, 4000X, and the CD changer (and hopefully the MD changer, when I can find a JDM MDX-66XLP).

This gives rise to a few more questions:

1. Is the UNILINK bus smart enough to know when a device is connected optically vs. by RCA? I plan to connect several other devices that do not offer the optical option: TV tuner, XA-300 aux input device, HD radio, XM radio, etc.

2. Has anyone successfully connected the XT-100HD (HD radio tuner) and/or the XT-XM1 (XM radio tuner) to such an old HU as the C90? The Sony manuals say that these devices are compatible with post-2005 HUs, but since they use the UNILINK bus, I suspect they must be compatible with the protocol regardless of HU.

3. Does anyone know how many UNILINK devices are capable of being connected in a single system? It seems like one can daisy-chain things to no end.


Cheers


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

dobslob said:


> ...I think that you would *be a great candidate for some Audison Voce speakers*, but of course I am biased.


Says "Doug from Advanced Marketing/Elettromedia-USA". Nice upsell! Just kidding, I chuckled.  I thought, why is he biased? Does he own some? Did he used to own some? Then I saw the signature. :laugh: Sorry for the highjack. No harm intended. I love Mobile ES BTW.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Jazzop said:


> I've made a few changes to the plan. Instead of the XRC-900, I will use a CDX-C90 HU. This allows me to use optical connections between the C90, 4000X, and the CD changer (and hopefully the MD changer, when I can find a JDM MDX-66XLP).
> 
> This gives rise to a few more questions:
> 
> 1. Is the UNILINK bus smart enough to know when a device is connected optically vs. by RCA? I plan to connect several other devices that do not offer the optical option: TV tuner, XA-300 aux input device, HD radio, XM radio, etc.


The C90 has an optical adapter that you need to plug in to make it work. The changer will have an analog/digital switch on the side that you will flip. You can daisy chain any analog Uni-link devices with the changer being the last device, all the others will feed the analog aux in on the xdp4000, the changer will feed the digital in. 



> 2. Has anyone successfully connected the XT-100HD (HD radio tuner) and/or the XT-XM1 (XM radio tuner) to such an old HU as the C90? The Sony manuals say that these devices are compatible with post-2005 HUs, but since they use the UNILINK bus, I suspect they must be compatible with the protocol regardless of HU.


I ran the xt-xm1 on mine, I had the earliest of the units (both c90 and xm) and it worked well. You won't be able to use the 1-10 buttons on the head to to tune the presets, but it works.



> 3. Does anyone know how many UNILINK devices are capable of being connected in a single system? It seems like one can daisy-chain things to no end.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Pretty much, you should be able to daisy chain as many devices as you can find, I recall people using the 1 out/3 in unilink device to run multiple changers, so you should have no issue.

4kControl - Control Utility for the Sony XDP-4000X Digital Preamplifier - By Matronics

That site is one of the best resources for XDP4000 related info left on the web.

I also have a unilink ipod adapter without the unilink cable. I never tried it, if you find that it works you can have it for a few bucks and the cost of shipping.

As far as speakers, the XDP4k has some limited xover choices. I suggest reviewing those and choosing drivers that will work well within those limits. 

-Cliff


----------



## Jazzop (Jun 19, 2012)

Great info, Cliff.


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

I just stumbled across this thread as I have a CDX-C90 in my car, and just ordered a used XT-100HD to see if it was compatible with the C90 through unilink. I do love the C90, but I'm very close to getting a double-din unit with bluetooth. It's a shame that Sony has apparently discontinued the use of Unilink for the 2012 higher end models, though.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

They discontinued it because it is no longer needed. It was a great way to add a CD changer, but there is really no need for that now. You could add an AUX input, but most decks offer that now. You could eventually add HD radio, but many decks offer that now. Satellite radio? Now there is a universal tuner that will work with almost any manufacturer withno adapter. Fewer problems, lower price, less confusion... iPod? Well you could fool a ceck into thinking your shiny new iPod was a CD changer, but now you can stream or usea USB cord for a much better interface.

I do miss it for the data on the marine remotes, but that is pretty small compared to the ability to use my droid as a two way remote on many of the new models.


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

I guess Unilink is no longer "necessary" - but I still like listening to my CDs. I have a CDX-T70MX that I custom fit into the rear armrest of my G35, so I want to make sure that my head unit is compatible with it. I also like the functionality of the XDP-201EQ


----------

